# Wading in Trinity



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

Can't decide if I want to load up the boat or wade. Anybody been doing any good out there? Thanks for the info.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Wish I knew... But from the looks of things it seems everyone is down in the surf !?!?!?! That seems to be all people talk about here in the wade section.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Listening to outdoors show this am on way to work things have not been that easy there. south wind making it tough.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Most reports I hear from Trinity puts the trout in 6 or7' of water


----------

